# White strpied neon



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

so i had a cycled 10 gallon with a balloon sailfin molly in it and decided to add some neon tetras. So i bought 5. the next day one was dead. I replaced it. The next day another one was dead. so i returned and replaced that one. Now its been about a week and they were all good and i was happy thinking that finally i'd be able to keep this group. Well today when i got home from school one was dead. and one looks diseased. I dont know what this disease is but he sorta of has this big white stripe around his body that probably takes up about a 4th of his body thick. And its vertical. I dont know what this could be, also does anyone have any idea of what my other neons died from, there werent any visable signs of disease, and my water is fine. I tried to get some pics up but my camera has decided to be stupid and not work.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

http://www.fishpalace.org/Disease.html#External See if this is anything like it (not TB or comlumnaris, the external bacteria infection). Or it might be this http://www.fishpalace.org/Disease.html#NTD . I hope for your sake it is not the last one.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

oh dear, i've been paranoid that one of them would get neon tetra disease and thats exzactly what it looks like. what should i do? i dont have a quarantine tank.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

oh this is so sad, one minute ago he was swimming in his school, then i thought he died but i noticed he was still breathing and his fins were trying to move. maybe he has swim bladder too. oh i feel so sad for the little guy. :-(


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

I hope it aint that because they dnt seem to have medication for it!

- Jonno


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

im pretty much posotive it is, it looks just like those pictures. poor little guy can barely swim.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

he died. :-( now i just hope it doesnt wipe out the rest of my tank


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

well it says on that site its catching but i hope no other one's get it!

- Jonno


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

If one of the other ones starts getting it, you should quarantine it, and if you don't have a quarantine tank, it woudl probably be best to euthanize it. I know you probably won't want to kill it, and I know I wouldn't, but it's either that or the rest might die, if that's what it is. It is always fatal, so if one comes down with that, if that's what it is, it will die anyways. I'm sorry it died


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

i moved him while he was still alive to a tank that i had, even though it wasnt cycled or anything, because I could tell he was probably only going to live about another couple of hours. And i figured i needed to get him out of there as soon as possible. And i couldnt kill him. i cant kill anything, i dont kill bugs, or animals (im a vegetarian) I feel to guilty. I looked up the disease more and found out that the loss of balance was part of the syptoms of this disease. it was so sad he was laying on the bottom of the tank breathing and his fins were trying to move but he wasnt going anywhere. At least i know it wasnt my fault, i hadnt had him for that long and i had my water tested at My LFS today and they said it was perfect, even better than theirs. And this is why i cant find out why they keep dieing. I decided not to get any more, for now atleast.


----------

